# Cellphone Speaker



## Borsco (Feb 7, 2018)

I have some cut offs of walnut laying in the basement and don’t want to see them go to waste. This is really simple but I’m pretty happy with how it turned out and it actually works. It probably amplifies the sound by 2 or 3 times.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Salt4wa (Feb 7, 2018)

So you drill about a 2 inch hole 2/3 of the way through and route a slot to hold your cell phone. Is that it? And it really makes the sound lounder?


----------



## Borsco (Feb 7, 2018)

Salt4wa said:


> So you drill about a 2 inch hole 2/3 of the way through and route a slot to hold your cell phone. Is that it? And it really makes the sound lounder?



Yeah, basically. The only thing you’re missing is that you have to have a hole connecting the slot for the phone to the “sound hole”. That’s why there’s a dowel in the front there, to seal the hole.

I’m actually pretty surprised at how much louder it is, the hole I drilled is only like 5/16th.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Feb 7, 2018)

Cool. I'm going to try that. Any idea if oak or hickory would be better or worse?


----------



## Borsco (Feb 8, 2018)

Honestly I have no idea, I wouldn’t think there would be much of a difference unless you used a really soft wood that might absorb the sound more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Borsco (Feb 10, 2018)

Update: the “sound hole” I made is cylindrical so when the music comes through the internal hole it hits a flat wall which causes some weird reverberation. The sound ends up being very harsh and what I describe as “tinny” as in a very metallic sound. I don’t have a router but I would think beveling the sides should help lessen the harshness. Also, maybe a larger hole connecting the phone speaker to the sound hole, I only made mine 5/32 or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deanoside (Feb 13, 2018)

Going give it a try


----------

